

The White Hat's Dilemma - oracuk
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1UfOxCIIlcU-iRcUeA6p6fyEE4qUbSuFMqmSuWjRsL_4/pub?start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000#slide=id.p

======
oracuk
I thought this was an excellent and thoughtful piece on the new? ethical and
moral dimensions of security. I've had to ask myself some of these questions
during my career and it was good to see them spelled out and placed into
context.

------
stevewillows
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6154158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6154158)

